# Waterbury - Ingersoll Pocket Watch Case



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

This came as a 'make weight' with a Molnija I was after ....










The seller made a note that the case had proved too tight to be levered off - it's a screw down case back and bezel - so couldn't say any thing about the movement ....










..... which is hardly suprising !!??

Wish I knew something of the history of the inscription.










I'm now on the hunt for an Ingersoll/Waterbury size 16 movement. The case is gold plated, guaranteed 10 years and manufactured by the Illinois Company.

Any leads or guidance welcomed


----------



## Al.B (Aug 28, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> This came as a 'make weight' with a Molnija I was after ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you watch Ebay, particularly American sellers, then sooner or later a donor

movement will show up.

The history of the inscription would indeed be interesting but unfotunately as

with most watches, the history dies with previous owners and what should be treasured

heirloom watches are shunted out on auction sites for a few pounds.....good for us

collectors I suppose.


----------

